# Fog proof helmets



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Let's hear who has a fog proof helmet? What brand is it?

I sure don't.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I don't believe there is such an animal... they all fog somewhat, some worse than others. I simply got a heated sheild and called it good. No fog, none.

I guess some of the new modulars are pretty good though.... several buddies ride with these and don't experience much fogging.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Same here. Dont think that a "TRUE" fog proof is out there. in my years of riding ive had many helmets. The last 2 modulars. All of them fog. Even the electric ones. Some are better, some are worse. Having said all that i have 
never had any of those $500.00 helmets ive seen and would think that for that kind of jack it would be a darn good helmet.

I currently use a LASER modular helmet (approx $200.00 new) and it fogs.
i do use a special cleaner i think its called "the purple stuff" and it works great. Comes in a little plastic spray bottle and is purple. If i remember, when i go up this weekend i'll double check the name and mfg'er and let you know


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

electric shields, the only way to go. imo


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Hmmm ... I.m bummed now. I was hoping your accumulated wisdom could tell me about the perfect helmet. 

Well ... can anyone recommend a good helmet that supports heated shields?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

yoopertoo said:


> Hmmm ... I.m bummed now. I was hoping your accumulated wisdom could tell me about the perfect helmet.
> 
> Well ... can anyone recommend a good helmet that supports heated shields?


You should look at www.recleisure.com they are in Farmington, Mi. and its where i buy all my gear. They have the largest selection of helmets ive seen, all stlyes, all brands. regular, electric and modular.

My Lazer has been ok and i can add an electric sheild. My brother has used his GMAX electric modular for years and really likes it.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

yoopertoo said:


> Hmmm ... I.m bummed now. I was hoping your accumulated wisdom could tell me about the perfect helmet.
> 
> Well ... can anyone recommend a good helmet that supports heated shields?


i only had one choice and took it. it was the day i picked the machine up. i never really regreted it. just a basic helmet. it came with out the elec shield but elec was an option. so i have the reg shield and elec. you may use some cords if you ride hard.

rec leisure!!! thumbs up!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I have an HJC CL-14 and I really like it. I added the electric shield myself. Here's a link to it on Denniskirk.com. Comfortable helmet with lots of vents.

http://www.denniskirk.com/jsp/produ...=301&productId=3300466&leafCatId=30103&mmyId=

But if I had to do it all over again I'd probably go for a modular like this one:

http://www.denniskirk.com/jsp/produ...301&productId=p3301099&leafCatId=30103&mmyId=


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

I just bought a $100 CKX that I hated. Actually the only problem was the inadequate breath deflector, that caused my glasses to fog up. So I replaced that with a $10 HJC one and it works like a champ. Put over 100 miles on last Saturday and never had a hint of fog on it. But longer than that I can't testify to. I also use Scott, anti fog spray.

Dan


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a Sno Force with heated shield. Or should I say that my wife tried it out on her machine and i USED to have a Sno Force with a heated shield.

I believe Sno Force in some way shape or form is related to Yammie or sales of Yammies, they're in their catalogs.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Gilbey said:


> I have a Sno Force with heated shield. Or should I say that my wife tried it out on her machine and i USED to have a Sno Force with a heated shield.
> 
> I believe Sno Force in some way shape or form is related to Yammie or sales of Yammies, they're in their catalogs.


My wife and I both have the Sno-Force Modulars. They both have Yamaha logo's on the back and we got them at the snow mobile show in Novi last year. I think these are "I"'s? They have a newer model (II or III) so we saved a ton on "last years" models. No heated sheilds but the breather that comes with it makes it the best, least fogging helmet I've owned! Love the modular design, you can flip the front up and not have to take your helmet off to talk to someone. As well it keeps your head warm when you stop on the trails for a break.


----------



## PAbuck (Jun 24, 2005)

I absolutely hated riding with a fogged helmet. I switched to a Fog evader from RU outside, and a open face with goggles. LOVE IT! In really cold temps you can feel the difference as you will be colder. But never have I had to worry about fogging. 

Marshall


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

i currently have a bombardier modular and have no fogging whatsoever! everything else i have owned has fogged. the only thing i gotta watch on my modular is if the evac mask tube comes undone a little glue took care of that!


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

Go with the Motocross style , I switched back in 98 and would never go back , they are lighter with better peripheral vision and if you want to switch tints just switch goggles . You can get the HJC breath guard or a nofog mask . I cut out a couple pieces of closed cell foam for insulation around the goggles when it is really cold . It takes a little more messing with after stops but you won't fog as long as you buy dual pane goggles


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

rmw said:


> Go with the Motocross style , I switched back in 98 and would never go back , they are lighter with better peripheral vision and if you want to switch tints just switch goggles . You can get the HJC breath guard or a nofog mask . I cut out a couple pieces of closed cell foam for insulation around the goggles when it is really cold . It takes a little more messing with after stops but you won't fog as long as you buy dual pane goggles


I have one of these as well, and the heated shield is my other. My favorite is open with goggles, but when it's real cold like -40 like this past weekend, then closed is the oinly way to go.


----------

